# Kaufberatung zu Zusammenstellung und Frage zu einem EInbau



## eBi14 (7. Dezember 2007)

Moinsen

Ich habe vor, mir morgen oder übermorgen einen PC zu bestellen, ich habe auch schon eine feste Vorstellung in den Augen, die lautet nähmlich.

Core2Duo e6750
ASUS Commando Mainboard
Mushkin em2-6400 2gb ram
NZXT Lexa oder Apollo Gehäuse
BeQuiet 400W Netzteil
WD Caviar 250gb@ 7200 Umdrehungen
Samsung DVD-Brenner SATA2

evtl. noch Vista, mal schauen ob es sich lohnt

Wäre das so ok, wo kann man noch was verbessern.

Und wie ihr gemerkt habt, die GraKa fehlt. Diese will ich mir beim Händler um die Ecke besorgen, es ist die XFX 8800gt mit 512mb und 640mhz Takt.

Diese wollte ich dann einbauen, und dazu auch die nächste Frage, ginge das ohne Probleme, hab nähmlich innem Forum gelesen, da gab es angeblich schon Komplikationen mit versch. ASUS-Mb's.

Zusammen würde der PC dann um die 900-920€ kosten- ein fairer Preis?


Würde mich über Ratschläge freuen 

 



MfG, eBi14


----------



## SuicideVampire (7. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 07.12.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen
> 
> Ich habe vor, mir morgen oder übermorgen einen PC zu bestellen, ich habe auch schon eine feste Vorstellung in den Augen, die lautet nähmlich.
> 
> ...



Das Mainboard könnte noch günstiger sein, und hat einen ziemlich alten Chipsatz. Ich empfehle eins mit P35, zB das hier.


----------



## MSIX38 (7. Dezember 2007)

SuicideVampire am 07.12.2007 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> eBi14 am 07.12.2007 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eBi14 (7. Dezember 2007)

Ok, danke schonmal 

mir wäre da noch ne drittmeinung wichtig, da ihr beiden ja wohl anderer Meinung seid...


----------



## MSIX38 (7. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 07.12.2007 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, danke schonmal
> 
> mir wäre da noch ne drittmeinung wichtig, da ihr beiden ja wohl anderer Meinung seid...




hier haste genug meinungen dazu.


----------



## SuicideVampire (7. Dezember 2007)

MSIX38 am 07.12.2007 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> eBi14 am 07.12.2007 18:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, da schließe ich mich auch mal an, das Gigabyte sieht wirklich gut aus  Und ist billiger.


----------



## MSIX38 (7. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 07.12.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen
> 
> Ich habe vor, mir morgen oder übermorgen einen PC zu bestellen, ich habe auch schon eine feste Vorstellung in den Augen, die lautet nähmlich.
> 
> ...




Nebenbei anmerk*wieso das Board von ASUS? Ist für Deine Verhältnisse etwas überteuert. Und wieso kaufst du nicht für ein paar Euro mehr gleich das E6850? Was willst du mit dem PC alles machen?


----------



## eBi14 (7. Dezember 2007)

MSIX38 am 07.12.2007 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> eBi14 am 07.12.2007 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab bei chip.de mal sonen Test gelesen, da sagten die, das wäre ziemlich gut, und war glaub ich sogar Preissieger (bei den Gamerboards)

Und bei tomshardware hab ich auch gelesen, dass der 6850er nur ein bisschen besser ist, als meiner immoment...

also zocken natürlich, crysis muss nicht sein, aber wäre natürlich geil, sonst eben so nicht so anspruchsvolle spiele (pes2008 und co)


----------



## MSIX38 (7. Dezember 2007)

> Ich hab bei chip.de mal sonen Test gelesen, da sagten die, das wäre ziemlich gut, und war glaub ich sogar Preissieger (bei den Gamerboards)


Man muss nicht immer alles glauben, was andere sagen 


> Und bei tomshardware hab ich auch gelesen, dass der 6850er nur ein bisschen besser ist, als meiner immoment...


N bisschen macht schon viel aus


> also zocken natürlich, crysis muss nicht sein, aber wäre natürlich geil, sonst eben so nicht so anspruchsvolle spiele (pes2008 und co)


Hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht


----------



## usopia (7. Dezember 2007)

Jo, der E6750 hat auf jeden Fall das bessere P/L-Verhältnis. 60,-€ mehr für den E6850 is ja nicht gerade wenig bei der Mehrleistung, die er bringt.
Das GA-P35-DS3 kann ich dir auch empfehlen, habs selbst und reicht völlig aus.


----------



## MSIX38 (7. Dezember 2007)

> Jo, der E6750 hat auf jeden Fall das bessere P/L-Verhältnis. 60,-€ mehr für den E6850 is ja nicht gerade wenig bei der Mehrleistung, die er bringt.


Gebe ich gerne aus! Dafür hast du eben mehr Leistung und sicher kann man aus dem E6850 etwas mehr Leistung rauskitzeln. Voraussetzung dafür ist natürlich ein sehr gutes Board was einen hohen FSB unterstützt.


> Das GA-P35-DS3 kann ich dir auch empfehlen, habs selbst und reicht völlig aus.


Für den einen ja, für die anderen vielleicht nicht genug.


----------



## usopia (7. Dezember 2007)

Nun ja, er scheint ja kein OCer zu sein, war zumindest keine Rede davon.
40% mehr ausgeben für vielleicht 5% (?) höhere Leistung? Würde ich nicht machen und ich denke, eBi14 wird es auch nicht tun.


----------



## MSIX38 (7. Dezember 2007)

usopia am 07.12.2007 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, er scheint ja kein OCer zu sein, war zumindest keine Rede davon.
> 40% mehr ausgeben für vielleicht 5% (?) höhere Leistung? Würde ich nicht machen und ich denke, eBi14 wird es auch nicht tun.


Abwarten was die Preise sagen, vielleicht wird ja später alles wieder günstiger


----------



## eBi14 (7. Dezember 2007)

Also ich persönlich habe mich nie gatraut, zu übertakten, ich hatte immer angst da, weil ich nicht genau wusste, wie das mb darauf reagiert und was mit dem bios ist...  

aber wenn das irgendwie ein fachmann machen würde, wäre ich natürlich dabei!

Wie ist das Gigabyte denn so zum oc'n?

mfg

€: achja, wo könnte man am besten eine 8800gt herbekommen (die ist fast überall ausverkauft) oder doch lieber etwas drauflegen und eine gtx holen, womit meine spielansprüche erheblich steigen, crysis ich komme


----------



## MSIX38 (7. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 07.12.2007 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich persönlich habe mich nie gatraut, zu übertakten, ich hatte immer angst da, weil ich nicht genau wusste, wie das mb darauf reagiert und was mit dem bios ist...
> 
> aber wenn das irgendwie ein fachmann machen würde, wäre ich natürlich dabei!
> 
> ...




Kommt drauf an welches Gigabyte Board du meinst. Die P35 Reihe is sehr ausreichend für den "Normal-User", die Preisklasse reicht von Durchschnittlich bist Mittel. Alles dadrüber is schon abgöttisch. Ich persönlich bevorzuge X38 Platinen, die haben extremes Overclocking Potential.
Werden keine GT´s mehr produziert? Einfach suchen suchen.

Habe was gefunden aber der Preis...
http://www.csv-direct.de/artinfo.php?artnr=A0640032&pva=ide

Was ist denn mit der XFX 8800gt mit 512mb und 640mhz Takt?


----------



## MSIX38 (7. Dezember 2007)

> €: achja, wo könnte man am besten eine 8800gt herbekommen (die ist fast überall ausverkauft) oder doch lieber etwas drauflegen und eine gtx holen, womit meine spielansprüche erheblich steigen, crysis ich komme


Ich dachte im Laden bei Dir um die Ecke kann man die kaufen??!?!


----------



## eBi14 (7. Dezember 2007)

Dachte ich auch... leider nicht, die verbauen das nur in PC's (   )

Übrigens, 6-0 fürn BVB  

€: Ja, eigtnlich soll sie gut sein und höchstens 300 kosten


----------



## MSIX38 (7. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 07.12.2007 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte ich auch... leider nicht, die verbauen das nur in PC's (   )
> 
> Übrigens, 6-0 fürn BVB
> 
> €: Ja, eigtnlich soll sie gut sein und höchstens 300 kosten




gg wen spielen sie?

Dann klick mein link an und schau dir die karte mal genau an


----------



## MSIX38 (7. Dezember 2007)

> €: Ja, eigtnlich soll sie gut sein und höchstens 300 kosten


setze doch paar euros mehr rauf dann haste fast ne GTX


----------



## eBi14 (7. Dezember 2007)

MSIX38 am 07.12.2007 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> > €: Ja, eigtnlich soll sie gut sein und höchstens 300 kosten
> 
> 
> setze doch paar euros mehr rauf dann haste fast ne GTX


Ist die denn viel besser, oder sowas wie bei 6750 und 68? 

gegen Bielefeld


----------



## GraKaOC (7. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 07.12.2007 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 07.12.2007 22:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eher so wie bei dem E6750 und dem E6850, kostet mit versand rund 400€, vllt noch nen paar euros weniger, is dafür aber sofort verfügbar und im vergleich zur GT in der Preisklasse billig, die verfügbaren gts sind nämlich mindestens 40-50€ über normalpreis


----------



## eBi14 (7. Dezember 2007)

aso, ok

Übrigens 6-1, die haben getroffen vor ein paar mins


----------



## usopia (7. Dezember 2007)

> Wie ist das Gigabyte denn so zum oc'n?


Hat ein sehr gutes Bios, auch zum OCen.



> achja, wo könnte man am besten eine 8800gt herbekommen (die ist fast überall ausverkauft) oder doch lieber etwas drauflegen und eine gtx holen, womit meine spielansprüche erheblich steigen, crysis ich komme


...yepp, gibt keine GT zur Zeit. Wenn du noch etwas warten kannst, hol dir die neue GTS, die demnächst rauskommt. Lohnt sich wohl eher wie jetzt noch ne GTX.


----------



## eBi14 (7. Dezember 2007)

Was wird die denn haben, die neue gts, 768mb und noch mehr takt ?


----------



## GraKaOC (7. Dezember 2007)

usopia am 07.12.2007 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wie ist das Gigabyte denn so zum oc'n?
> 
> 
> Hat ein sehr gutes Bios, auch zum OCen.
> ...



wollte er sich den pc nicht in ein zwei tagen schon bestellen statt noch wochen abzuwarten???


----------



## GraKaOC (7. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 07.12.2007 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wird die denn haben, die neue gts, 768mb und noch mehr takt ?



112 Streamprozessoren statt 96 und meines wissens höhere taktraten als die 8800gt


----------



## eBi14 (7. Dezember 2007)

also eigentlich hätte ich den spätestens januar 2008 gerne, wann kommt die denn raus genau


----------



## eBi14 (7. Dezember 2007)

wie wärs denn mit der?

http://www.snogard.de/?artikelId=VGAP51-XX9094

oder die, zum fiaren preis, aber nur vorbestellbar

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p230074?pid=idealo


----------



## GraKaOC (7. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 07.12.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs denn mit der?
> 
> http://www.snogard.de/?artikelId=VGAP51-XX9094




viel zu teuer die 8800gt, wenn du den pc  ende Januar haben willst sind bis dahin auch die 8800gt verüfgbar, da käm dann nur eine andere diskussion auf, da ja laut gerüchten(!!!) im Februar die Geforce 9XXX rauskommen soll (beeinflusst die Preise massiv) und Intel mit dem Penryn (ebenfalls auf basis von Gerüchten) mitte Januar sein Desktop Markt mit neuen CPUs versorgen will, das wird natürlich in die Preise einfließen


----------



## eBi14 (7. Dezember 2007)

Also der Rat von dir wäre wohl abwarten bis Januar-Februar?


----------



## GraKaOC (7. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 07.12.2007 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Rat von dir wäre wohl abwarten bis Januar-Februar?



auf jeden fall bis zum nächsten jahr, dann werden bestimmt die release daten von den hardware geräten bekannt sein, so, ich geh für heute pennen^^, bin heut früh shcon um 6 uhr aufgestanden, irgendwann morgen bin ich wieda on.


----------



## eBi14 (7. Dezember 2007)

GraKaOC am 07.12.2007 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> eBi14 am 07.12.2007 22:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, nacht


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 07.12.2007 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> GraKaOC am 07.12.2007 23:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und moin^^


----------



## AndreasMarkert (8. Dezember 2007)

MSIX38 am 08.12.2007 07:21 schrieb:
			
		

> eBi14 am 07.12.2007 23:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch moin!
 Es ist schon echt blöd mit der Gaming-Hardware.
 Kaum haste was gekauft ist es auch schon wieder veraltet!   

Es ist nicht immer von Vorteil noch zu warten. Dann wartest Du... und wartest... und dann liest Du schon wieder von dem angeblich viel besseren Nachfolger, der dann aber teurer ist, na ja, dann heißt es sparen und warten... und warten...Das kann sich zu einer Endlosschleife auswachsen! Aber in diesem Fall habt ihr sicherlich recht, weil Anfang 2008 einiges ans rollen kommt!


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Dezember 2007)

> Es ist nicht immer von Vorteil noch zu warten. Dann wartest Du... und wartest... und dann liest Du schon wieder von dem angeblich viel besseren Nachfolger, der dann aber teurer ist, na ja, dann heißt es sparen und warten... und warten...Das kann sich zu einer Endlosschleife auswachsen! Aber in diesem Fall habt ihr sicherlich recht, weil Anfang 2008 einiges ans rollen kommt!




Dito


----------



## eBi14 (8. Dezember 2007)

ok


----------



## eBi14 (8. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 08.12.2007 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ok


Hab gestern von einem erfahren, dass der Athlon64 X2 6400 Black Edition wohl sehr geil sein soll, kann das einer bestärigen?


----------



## SuicideVampire (8. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 08.12.2007 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> eBi14 am 08.12.2007 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, der hat im Gegensatz zum 6000+ einen offenen Multiplikator und ist etwas höher getaktet. Aber er ist für seine Leistung definitiv zu teuer.


----------



## eBi14 (8. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab den für 150 gesehen, und das ist zu teuer? Ist der wirklich so mies


----------



## SuicideVampire (8. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 08.12.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab den für 150 gesehen, und das ist zu teuer? Ist der wirklich so mies



Er verbraucht relativ viel. Wenn Du übertakten willst, ist ein Opteron oder ein 5200+ Black Edition die bessere Wahl.


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Dezember 2007)

SuicideVampire am 08.12.2007 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> eBi14 am 08.12.2007 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zum übertakten sind AMD´s Prozessoren derzeitigen stand nicht so gut geeignet. Zumindest nicht so gut wie Intel´s. Das ist auch ein Grund von vielen, wieso ich mir einen E6850 bestellt habe. Der hat erstens einen sehr hohen FSB von 1333 MHz und ist schon ab Werk mit 3 GHz getaktet. Außer produziert er viel weniger Abwärme ( TDP von 65W ) als ein Q6600 ( B3 = 105Watt ) wobei wir schon wieder beim Thema Stepping wären. Ein wahres Schmuckstück


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 08.12.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab den für 150 gesehen, und das ist zu teuer? Ist der wirklich so mies



Ich würde mir kein AMD kaufen, die sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Na gut, mein alter Athlon 3200+ bildet da die krasse Ausnahme^^


----------



## GraKaOC (8. Dezember 2007)

MSIX38 am 08.12.2007 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> eBi14 am 08.12.2007 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




abend, bin auch mal wieder da  

also vergleicht mal leistungstechnisch im Leistungsindex von der aktuellen PCGHW den E6750 mit dem X2 6000:

der X2 6000 hat:

Gothic 3:               33FPS
Anno 1701:          20FPS
Cinebench 9.5:   8,2 punkte

der E6750 hat:

Gothic 3:               41FPS
Anno 1701:          26FPS
Cinebench 9.5:   8,2 punkte


Dafür das der E6750 30€ teurer ist bietet er aber eine sau gute Leistung und besitzt zu dem noch ein viel höheres OC Potential.


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Dezember 2007)

GraKaOC am 08.12.2007 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 08.12.2007 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auf alle Fälle lohnt sich die Investition in ein C2D E6750 als in ein AMD X2 6000 meiner Meinung nach. Intel hat schon immer die besseren Prozessoren hergestellt und hoffentlich wird´s auch so bleiben, es sei denn AMD tut endlich mal was


----------



## BaM321 (8. Dezember 2007)

MSIX38 am 08.12.2007 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> GraKaOC am 08.12.2007 20:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hat schon immer die besseren prozzis hergestellt? Und was is mit p4 und A64? (nur so als beispiel)
Und warum hoffst du das intel die besseren prozzis herstellt? 
Zuviel Geld? fanboy?^^

MfG

BaM321


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Dezember 2007)

> Hat schon immer die besseren prozzis hergestellt? Und was is mit p4 und A64? (nur so als beispiel)


A64? Ist das nicht die Autobahn A64?


> Und warum hoffst du das intel die besseren prozzis herstellt?
> Zuviel Geld? fanboy?^^


Muss man da ein Fanboy sein? Zuviel Geld? Nein, aber es genügt


----------



## GraKaOC (8. Dezember 2007)

MSIX38 am 08.12.2007 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> > Hat schon immer die besseren prozzis hergestellt? Und was is mit p4 und A64? (nur so als beispiel)
> 
> 
> A64? Ist das nicht die Autobahn A64?
> ...



@BaM321

ich finde es einfach abartig, dass einige user direkt meinen, aufgrund von preis-leistungs tatsachen, andere Leute ohne wirkliche Gründe als Fanboy einzustufen. Außerdem spielt es hier keine Rolle ob Fanboy, denn du kannst mir ja sicherlich sagen welcher Prozessor das bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis mit OC möglichkeit hat, entweder der X2 6000 oder  E6750. Außerdem reden wir hier nicht über die Prozessor Geschichte von vor 5 Jahren, sondern von der Gegenwart.


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Dezember 2007)

> ich finde es einfach abartig, dass einige user direkt meinen, aufgrund von preis-leistungs tatsachen, andere Leute ohne wirkliche Gründe als Fanboy einzustufen. Außerdem spielt es hier keine Rolle ob Fanboy, denn du kannst mir ja sicherlich sagen welcher Prozessor das bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis mit OC möglichkeit hat, entweder der X2 6000 oder  E6750. Außerdem reden wir hier nicht über die Prozessor Geschichte von vor 5 Jahren, sondern von der Gegenwart.


***zustimm***


----------



## GraKaOC (8. Dezember 2007)

MSIX38 am 08.12.2007 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ***zustimm***



danke, 
aber manchmal geht mir das echt auf die nerven wie schnell man andere als fanboy abstuft, ich wähl das bald als unwort des Jahres 2007, ist schon genauso schlimm wie "Killerspielespieler" -.-'


----------



## BaM321 (8. Dezember 2007)

Ok Ok...
1. natürlich hat der e6750 das bessere p/l als der X2 6000+.
2. vll. wars übertrieben ihn als fanboy abzustempeln aber wenn man hofft das Amd schlechtere prozzis herstellt als Intel dann hat man entweder nicht weitgedacht, zuviel Geld oder man ist ein fanboy. 
3. Und zum thema das wir uns nicht über die prozzi geschichte unterhalten,
Ich wollte nur ein beispiel geben das Intel auch schonmal schlechter prozzis als Amd produziert hat.

MfG

BaM321


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Dezember 2007)

GraKaOC am 08.12.2007 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 08.12.2007 20:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf sowas einfach nicht achten...und außerdem soll das ja nicht Gegenstand des Themas sein...


----------



## GraKaOC (8. Dezember 2007)

BaM321 am 08.12.2007 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Ok...
> 1. natürlich hat der e6750 das bessere p/l als der X2 6000+.
> 2. vll. wars übertrieben ihn als fanboy abzustempeln aber wenn man hofft das Amd schlechtere prozzis herstellt als Intel dann hat man entweder nicht weitgedacht, zuviel Geld oder man ist ein fanboy.
> 3. Und zum thema das wir uns nicht über die prozzi geschichte unterhalten,
> ...




1. da sind sich anscheinend alle einig
2. beide seiten haben etwas übertrieben
3. das beispiel ist ganz gut, da man sieht wie sich die Zeiten geändert haben, nur das es heutzutage so ist, dass AMD kaum/fast keine Geldreserven hat und sich diesen Umstand nicht auf eine Zeitdauer (wie die des P4) leisten kann, das würde das aus von AMD bedeuten und das will niemand. Ein Monopol von Intel würde unsere Geldbeutel ziemlich leeren.


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Dezember 2007)

> 2. vll. wars übertrieben ihn als fanboy abzustempeln aber wenn man hofft das Amd schlechtere prozzis herstellt als Intel dann hat man entweder nicht


So direkt hab ich das aber nicht geäußert@schlechtere Prozzis, ich habe nur gesagt, dass Intel bisher (meiner Meinung) nach die besseren Prozzis hergestellt hat und das isn Unterschied^^


----------



## BaM321 (8. Dezember 2007)

GraKaOC am 08.12.2007 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> BaM321 am 08.12.2007 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo da muss ich dir zustimmen^^ Und es gibt wohl nichts mehr dazu zu sagen außer vll. mich bei MSIX38 zu entschuldigen dass ich gleich so aggressiv reagiert habe^^

MfG

BaM321


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Dezember 2007)

***entschuldigung angenommen***ausnahmsweise


----------



## eBi14 (9. Dezember 2007)

Macht ihr mir mal auf die schnelle einen PC, der es heute wet ist zu kaufen, ein gutes P/L Verhältnis hat, und womit ich heutige Spiele geniessen kann. Das Preislimit ist so bei ca. 900€


----------



## SuicideVampire (9. Dezember 2007)

Menge
Produkt
Stückpreis
Gesamtpreis
1
CPU Sockel 775 Core 2 Quad
Core 2 Quad Q6600 (ArtNr: HPGI4
Core 2 Quad Q6600 (4x 2400 MHz)
€ 229,-*
€ 229,-*
1
CPU Lüfter
Silent Knight 2 (ArtNr: HXLO1A)
Silent Knight 2 (754, 775, 939, 940, AM2)
€ 43,90*
€ 43,90*
1
Mainboards Sockel 775
P35-DS3 (ArtNr: GPEG55)
P35-DS3 (Intel® P35)
€ 89,-*
€ 89,-*
1
Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
ST3500320AS (ArtNr: A9BS55)
ST3500320AS (500 GB)
€ 104,-*
€ 104,-*
1
Gehäuse Midi Tower
Revenge Economy-Edition 430W (ArtNr: TN4S9
Revenge Economy-Edition 430W (4 x 5,25" extern)
€ 69,-*
€ 69,-*
1
Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe
WinFast PX8800GT-512M (ArtNr: JBXLL1)
WinFast PX8800GT-512M (512 MB)
€ 259,-*
€ 259,-*
1
DVD-Brenner SATA
GSA-H66N (ArtNr: CEBL06)
GSA-H66N (18 / 8 / 10 fach)
€ 32,90*
€ 32,90*
Zwischensumme € 826,80*
zzgl. Versand1 ab € 16,95*
Gesamtsumme € 843,75*

Bittesehr, liegt sogar noch drunter.


----------



## eBi14 (9. Dezember 2007)

Cool, danke aber lohnt es sich wirklich einen Quad zu holen? 
Wenn man den dann oc't dann ist der ja so gut, wie der 900€ CPU   

und wo haste das gemacht, ich glaub nicht bei hardwareversand, oder?


----------



## SuicideVampire (9. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 09.12.2007 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, danke aber lohnt es sich wirklich einen Quad zu holen?
> Wenn man den dann oc't dann ist der ja so gut, wie der 900€ CPU
> 
> und wo haste das gemacht, ich glaub nicht bei hardwareversand, oder?



Wenn es um Zukunftssicherheit geht, würde ich zum Quad raten. Ist alles von Alternate.


----------



## Candyman121 (9. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man das Geld hat und den PC länger behalten will sollte man sich jetzt einen Quad kaufen. Wenn man nach 1-1/2 Jahren schon die CPU tauscht kann man ruhig zu nem E4500 greifen und den oc'en


----------



## eBi14 (9. Dezember 2007)

Also, hab heute mal mit dem Typen vom Laden um die Ecke telefoniert, weil mein Vater den gut kennt, der hat mir das hier angeboten:

e6750
xfx 8800gt extreme edition
500gb samsung festplatte
asus p5k
2gb mushkin 800mhz
thermaltake soprano mit fenster (diese kaffeemaschine   )
550 w bequiet netzteil
60 monate garantie

für insg. 915€

ist das ein fairer preis für die leistung, und genügt diese den heutigen standarts (crysis und was noch alles da ist und kommt)

und übrigens, der arsch verbaut die 8800gt nur in seine eigenen pc's, frei verkaufen will der die nicht


----------



## usopia (10. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man die Einzelkomponenten selbst zusammenbauen würde. käme man natürlich billiger aber wenn man den Zusammenbau bedenkt und vor allem die fünf Jahre Garantie, ist das imo ein faires Angebot...


----------



## MSIX38 (10. Dezember 2007)

Candyman121 am 09.12.2007 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man das Geld hat und den PC länger behalten will sollte man sich jetzt einen Quad kaufen. Wenn man nach 1-1/2 Jahren schon die CPU tauscht kann man ruhig zu nem E4500 greifen und den oc'en




Ich tausche den E6850 in 2 Jahren gg. nen 4 Kerner aus aber wenn du jetzt nen Q6600 kaufst, ist der sicherlich nächstes Jahr schon überholt. Warte auf den Penryn


----------



## MSIX38 (10. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 09.12.2007 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, hab heute mal mit dem Typen vom Laden um die Ecke telefoniert, weil mein Vater den gut kennt, der hat mir das hier angeboten:
> 
> e6750
> xfx 8800gt extreme edition
> ...




Rechne nochmal neu kann sein dass da was nicht aufgeht!?


----------



## eBi14 (10. Dezember 2007)

Ne, eigentlich ist alles dabei   

Ist das insg zu viel oder sogar sehr günstig, oder warum sollte das nicht aufgehen?


----------



## MSIX38 (10. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 10.12.2007 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, eigentlich ist alles dabei
> 
> Ist das insg zu viel oder sogar sehr günstig, oder warum sollte das nicht aufgehen?





Würd mal sagen etwas zuviel...


----------



## usopia (10. Dezember 2007)

MSIX38 am 10.12.2007 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> eBi14 am 10.12.2007 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Komponenten grob gerechnet = ca. 800,-€.
Das wären dann für den Zusammenbau usw. + Garantie etwa 115,-€, ich finde das insgesamt noch ok. Der Händler will ja auch was verdienen, umsonst macht das keiner...


----------



## Candyman121 (10. Dezember 2007)

usopia am 10.12.2007 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 10.12.2007 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo den preis finde ich auch ok


----------



## eBi14 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hab übers Internet erfahren, dass der Laden auch Overclocked Editions verkazft, da hat der mir 

e6750 @ 3,4 (!!) Ghz
8800gt
usw. 

aber leider hat der nur das evga nforce 650i ultra dazu, ist das emfehlenswert, weil ich mir den pc dann wohl fast sicher hole...

ach ja, der preis: 950

€: und das ganze noch mit 5jahren garantie

€2: bei alternate scheinen die wohl angetan zu sein

€3: wo gibts denn noch so shops, die selber overclocken und dazu noch ne garantie ausstellen (im internet)


----------



## Candyman121 (11. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 11.12.2007 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab übers Internet erfahren, dass der Laden auch Overclocked Editions verkazft, da hat der mir
> 
> e6750 @ 3,4 (!!) Ghz
> 8800gt
> ...



http://www.xmx.de/shop/


----------



## eBi14 (17. Dezember 2007)

Moin, ich bitte um eine schnelle und kompetente Antwort. Ich würde den bei Empfehlung direkt kaufen (!) und damit zu Weihnachten nen neuen PC bei mir haben, wie geplant.

Hier die Komponenten:

- EVGA nFORCE 650i Ultra 	 
- INTEL Core 2 Duo E6550 @ 3.4 GHz 	
- CoolerMaster Hyper TX 	
- 1024MB DDR2-800 Mushkin SP2-6400 	
- 1024MB DDR2-800 Mushkin SP2-6400 	
- Samsung 20x+/-RW silber SATA 	
- 320GB Samsung HD321KJ SATA II 	
- 512MB EVGA GF 8800 GT "Superclocked" 	(650 Mhz)
- Thermaltake Soprano black VB1000BWS 	

PREIS: Für Mich unschlagbare *809€*  

Probleme hätte ich evtl. nur mit dem Mainboard. Ist des gut, hat jemand schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## MSIX38 (17. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 17.12.2007 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, ich bitte um eine schnelle und kompetente Antwort. Ich würde den bei Empfehlung direkt kaufen (!) und damit zu Weihnachten nen neuen PC bei mir haben, wie geplant.
> 
> Hier die Komponenten:
> 
> ...



Soweit ist alles ganz toll nur das Mainboard würde ich nicht nehmen wieso nimmst du kein günstiges P35 Board?


----------



## eBi14 (17. Dezember 2007)

geht leider nicht, für diese pc's verwenden die (warum auch immer, ka) nur dieses mainboard und das evga 680i, aber das waäre dann um ein vielfaches teurer, ist das denn gut das mb, viiiiel schlechter als die anderen?

mfg


----------



## MSIX38 (17. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 17.12.2007 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> geht leider nicht, für diese pc's verwenden die (warum auch immer, ka) nur dieses mainboard und das evga 680i, aber das waäre dann um ein vielfaches teurer, ist das denn gut das mb, viiiiel schlechter als die anderen?
> 
> mfg




Viel schlechter nicht unbedingt aber es kommt ja immer bekanntlich drauf an, was man damit anfangen will. Wenn du gut übertakten willst, eignet sich, soweit ich weiß, ein P35-Board besser als ein nforce-650i Board.


----------



## eBi14 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ne, der Prozi allein ist ja übertaktet ab werk auf 3.4. das reicht dann dicke  aber sonst so allgemein für spiele, internet musik das wars auch schon fast...


----------



## MSIX38 (17. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 17.12.2007 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, der Prozi allein ist ja übertaktet ab werk auf 3.4. das reicht dann dicke  aber sonst so allgemein für spiele, internet musik das wars auch schon fast...




Na dann ist es okay. Wo hast du denn vor, die Komponenten zu kaufen?


----------



## eBi14 (17. Dezember 2007)

http://www.combatready.de

das ist der laden bei mir um die ecke, vielleicht 3 km, oder 2, kA

aufjedenfall wusst ich das vorher nicht, hab dann auf kontakt geklickt, und das war der shop, von dem ich hier paar mal erzählt hab... hab da dann einen oc'ten pc genommen, auf meine bedürfnisse abgeflacht (ca 800-850€ und gt) und da war er eben fast perfekt für mich, ich ruf da gleich nochmal an, und informiere mich über so formales und dann wird vor weihnachten (wohl) zugeschlagen...


----------



## MSIX38 (17. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 17.12.2007 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.combatready.de
> 
> das ist der laden bei mir um die ecke, vielleicht 3 km, oder 2, kA
> 
> aufjedenfall wusst ich das vorher nicht, hab dann auf kontakt geklickt, und das war der shop, von dem ich hier paar mal erzählt hab... hab da dann einen oc'ten pc genommen, auf meine bedürfnisse abgeflacht (ca 800-850€ und gt) und da war er eben fast perfekt für mich, ich ruf da gleich nochmal an, und informiere mich über so formales und dann wird vor weihnachten (wohl) zugeschlagen...



Kannst du mir mal den PC linken den du bestellen wirst?!


----------



## eBi14 (17. Dezember 2007)

MSIX38 am 17.12.2007 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> eBi14 am 17.12.2007 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne, ich hab da einen gewählt (den) und hab den dann verändert auf meine wünsche


----------



## MSIX38 (17. Dezember 2007)

> (den) und hab den dann verändert auf meine wünsche


Der ist ok aber wieso nimmst du nicht statt eine GTX zwei GT´s??


----------



## eBi14 (17. Dezember 2007)

MSIX38 am 17.12.2007 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> > (den) und hab den dann verändert auf meine wünsche
> 
> 
> Der ist ok aber wieso nimmst du nicht statt eine GTX zwei GT´s??


ich hab den, den ich verlinkt habe auf eine gt reduziert


----------



## MSIX38 (17. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 17.12.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 17.12.2007 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aso, na dann ist gut


----------



## eBi14 (17. Dezember 2007)

MSIX38 am 17.12.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> eBi14 am 17.12.2007 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also: zugreifen, was meinst du?


----------



## MSIX38 (17. Dezember 2007)

> also: zugreifen, was meinst du?



Wenn du nicht warten kannst dann würde ich zuschlagen und wie ist es mit dem preislichen? Behälst du Dich komplett vor, wirklich 800 auszugeben oder wärst du auch bereit, etwas mehr zu investieren?


----------



## eBi14 (17. Dezember 2007)

MSIX38 am 17.12.2007 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> > also: zugreifen, was meinst du?
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn du nicht warten kannst dann würde ich zuschlagen und wie ist es mit dem preislichen? Behälst du Dich komplett vor, wirklich 800 auszugeben oder wärst du auch bereit, etwas mehr zu investieren?


800 wäre Klasse, aber mehr als 850 nicht, da ich mir zum Beispiel noch Super Mario Galaxy holen will und Metroid Prime 3 (Wii  )


----------



## MSIX38 (17. Dezember 2007)

> 800 wäre Klasse, aber mehr als 850 nicht, da ich mir zum Beispiel noch Super Mario Galaxy holen will und Metroid Prime 3 (Wii  )


Dann solltest du zuschlagen oder guckst Dich weiter um, sicherlich gibs noch bessere Angebote


----------



## eBi14 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ok, danke für die Hilfe  

Übrigens, wenn ich dann das Weihnachtsgeld hab, wird gekauft 

€: weil der ja 5jahre garantie hat


----------



## eBi14 (17. Dezember 2007)

Macht es denn einen (großen) Unterschied, wenn ich einen 6750 auf 3,5 overclocke oder einen 6550?


----------



## MSIX38 (17. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 17.12.2007 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht es denn einen (großen) Unterschied, wenn ich einen 6750 auf 3,5 overclocke oder einen 6550?



keine ahnung das kann ich dir nicht sagen jetzt!Wieso diese Frage?


----------



## Masterchiefhonk (17. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 17.12.2007 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht es denn einen (großen) Unterschied, wenn ich einen 6750 auf 3,5 overclocke oder einen 6550?


von der leistung macht es keinen unterschied.


----------



## eBi14 (17. Dezember 2007)

MSIX38 am 17.12.2007 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> eBi14 am 17.12.2007 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weil der gleiche pc mit nem oc'ten 6750er (gleiche ghz zahl und alles andere auch gleich) mehr kostet als der 6550 



> von der leistung macht es keinen unterschied.


Ok, danke


----------



## MSIX38 (18. Dezember 2007)

> weil der gleiche pc mit nem oc'ten 6750er (gleiche ghz zahl und alles andere auch gleich) mehr kostet als der 6550
> von der leistung macht es keinen unterschied.
> Ok, danke


Also es wird schon seine Gründe haben wieso der 7650er teurer ist als der 6550er.


----------



## eBi14 (29. Dezember 2007)

Moin Leute

Hab den immer noch nicht, da der teurer wurde   

Aber hier mal mein (wohl) entgültiger Vorschlag zur Konfi des PC's:

ASUS P5N SLI
C2D 4500@3.0
2GB 800mhz MUSHKIN
Brenner+Festplatte Samsung
GF 8800 GTS G92 512

für 815€

Ist er das Geld wert, und den heutigen Spielen+Anwendungen gerecht?

MfG und danke im Vorraus


----------



## eBi14 (29. Dezember 2007)

?


----------



## eBi14 (31. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 29.12.2007 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ?


----------



## Candyman121 (31. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 31.12.2007 00:36 schrieb:
			
		

> eBi14 am 29.12.2007 22:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ?




Wieso kein P35 von Gigabyte, willst du später mal eine 2. Graka nachrüsten??
Sonst kann ich dir das hier empfehlen: 
http://www.alternate.at/html/productDetails.html?artno=GPEG61

Oder brauchst du 2 IDE Ports?


----------



## eBi14 (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab garkeine Auswahl eigentlich... Kauf den beim Händler


----------



## Zubunapy (31. Dezember 2007)

eBi14 am 31.12.2007 00:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab garkeine Auswahl eigentlich... Kauf den beim Händler


Nana. Jeder (semi)gute Händler hat wenigstens zwei Board zur Auswahl. Und da das P35 DS3 von Gigabyte PL-Technisch der Hit ist, und von vielen gerne gekauft wird, sollte er eigentlich auch dieses anbieten. Alles andere wäre fahrlässig. Frag ihn mal genauer oder nimm nen anderen. Wer keine Auswahl hat, bietet nur Dreck an, so meine Erfahrung.


----------



## eBi14 (31. Dezember 2007)

Er hat natürlich noch andere, die aber meistens mein Budget sprengen... 
Was vom Preis her noch ginge, wäre das ABIT IB9 Intel P965 FSB1066 SATA 7.1.
Sonst eben nurnoch sehr teure, und ein Gigabyte ist sowieso nicht dabei..


----------



## SuicideVampire (2. Januar 2008)

eBi14 am 31.12.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat natürlich noch andere, die aber meistens mein Budget sprengen...
> Was vom Preis her noch ginge, wäre das ABIT IB9 Intel P965 FSB1066 SATA 7.1.
> Sonst eben nurnoch sehr teure, und ein Gigabyte ist sowieso nicht dabei..



Hmm, P965-Chipsatz ist aber etwas sehr ancient... Da würde ich dann über einen anderen Händler nachdenken.


----------



## eBi14 (9. Januar 2008)

Hab jetzt einen bestellt, nächste Woche ist er da:

C2D 6750
MSI P35 Neo2-FIR, Intel P35, ATX
ASUS T2xD 8800 GTS 512 (G92)
Cellshock 800mhz 2GB
BeQuiet 400W 
Coolermaster Gehäuse
Samsung Festplatte+ DVD Brenner

alles zusammen 815 € inkl. Versand

In Ordnung?

€: 100. post


----------



## SuicideVampire (10. Januar 2008)

eBi14 am 09.01.2008 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt einen bestellt, nächste Woche ist er da:
> 
> C2D 6750
> MSI P35 Neo2-FIR, Intel P35, ATX
> ...



 Da hast Du lange was von


----------



## eBi14 (10. Januar 2008)

Das hört sich ja klasse an


----------

